# New Aquarium



## Asuka (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope I AM posting this in the right place...It is my first active day here...I would like to get a new aquarium of 30-40 gallons. I'd also like to be able to have enough light to grow more plants and have C02 injection. 

I did all my learning with low light hoods and hob filters. I don't like hob filter cause it sucks fry and shrimp, I had to add sponge to intake,and I can'tkeep floating plants because the spyral downwards. I know nothing about filters...yet.

I thought Osaka 155 could be my next choice...Any suggestions or comments wouldbe apreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to use CO2 injection, then you'll need enough light to make it practical, in the 4 to 5 watts per gallon range. At that range you'll actually _need_ CO2, and if you provide it, the plants will grow nicely.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well really depend on what lights you get. If you are just running T8's then yeah, you may have to go up to 4 WPG. If you go with HO T5 which is a better choice, going with 4 wpg would make the tank very very difficult to run. 2WPG with HO T5 and you will still need CO2 injection. 

You will need a canister, you can't use a HOB as it will remove the CO2 you inject. High tech planted tanks also need a high turnover rate, so IMO a canister is necessary.EI fertilizers should be used to, especially if you go for really high lighting. Otherwise you will go broke buying liquid ferts. 

A high tech planted tank is a lot more work than a low light planted tank. 50% water changes need to be done weekly and fertilizer needs to be added daily.

The tank you suggested, would not need CO2 with the lighting it comes with. Its a little over 1 wpg of HO T5's. You could grow lots of plants in it though.


----------

